# Aislin, a photo project for KIOSK magazine



## LadyMao (Jul 25, 2008)

Aislin is a collaborative photo/video project . it will be published by KIOSK magazine london.

I was in charge of styling and photo shooting. for more photos and project detail please clikc my website. thanks

http://www.evilbaby.moonfruit.com


----------



## craig (Jul 28, 2008)

Beautiful work! I really get a woodland nymph feel. Also checked out your other work. Very refreshing to see such creativity with a strong message.

Love & Bass


----------



## LadyMao (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for your encourage, I am still seeking for more working opportunity. got a  new programme but still keep thinking about it. try to re-identity those female characters created by Shakespeare via a contemporary way.


----------

